# Podiatry Coding Help Please



## profmedgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi, All:

I am in need of assistance in coding a Os trigonum excision, I think CPT code 28120 is appropriate but I need back up.  

thanks


----------



## reichtina320 (Apr 3, 2008)

That's the same thing I came up with.

Thanks


----------

